# Siebengebirge-Ofenkaulen!



## Siebengebirge (5. August 2011)

Seit längerer Zeit wird  der Weg entlang der Ofenkaulen massiv ´ausgebaut´mit Sprungschanzen ,Beschleunigungskurven direkt an der Aerostahl etc.. So auch wieder gestern Abend.(blauer Bus SU-XX XXX). 
Punkt1: DIES WIRD NICHT GEDULDET
Punkt2: Ich werde Meldung erstatten beim Ordnungsamt,dem Amt für Denkmalpflege sowie der unteren Landschaftsbehörde.
Punkt3: Die Kosten für künftige ´Rückbauten ´,die zu  veranlassen sind,werden den Urhebern auferlegt.
Inwieweit die Ämter streng nach Wort und Schrift abstrafen werden (Naturschutzgebiet,Bodendenkmal) entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
MfG


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2011)

Und wer sind sie wenn ich fragen darf ? Bin zwar weder Erbauer noch Beteiligter, aber wenn schon solche Kundgebungen stattfinden, wäre der Schneid für einen offenen Austausch ein positiveres Zeichen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2011)

Wenn der Fahrer des blauen Busses ein Erbauer ist, dann ist er 18 und wird eben die Konsequenzen tragen müssen. Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Sowas ohne Absprache mit den Zuständigen und noch dazu im frequentierten 7Gebirge durzuziehen...ohne Worte!
Diejenigen sollten mal übers Auswandern nach Kanada oder andere weniger besiedelte Gebiete nachdenken.


----------



## spygirl (6. August 2011)

@Siebengebierge & Kalinka:

Ich finds zwar auch nicht gut wenn im Siebengebierge gebaut wird aber das was ihr hier macht ist auch zum :kotz:! 
Wieso sprecht ihr den Typen nicht an wenn ihr ihn gesehen habt? Stattdessen auf Vollspiesser machen und den 18jährigen!! (woher weisst du das?) bei sämtlichen Ämtern anschwärzen geht gar nicht. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2011)

@Karin - find ich auch nicht gut so etwas einem 18 jährigen zu unterstellen.
Vielleicht war es ja auch ein Jugendlicher mit einem "geliehenen" Bus.


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2011)

Schlimmer ist eigentlich das wegen ein bissl Dreck und Erde so ein Fass aufgemacht wird. Ansprechen, selber Regeln und gut ist !! Bei dieser typisch deutschen und kleinkarierten Mentalität würde es mich auch gerne nach Kanada ziehen. Kümmert euch mal um die wichtigen Dinge des Lebens und engagiert euch gegen Hunger und Kriege mit gleichem Nachdruck.........dann nehme ich so etwas auch ernster ! Jetzt wird hier einem wohl 18 jährigen ??, der Prozess gemacht und dabei vergessen, das wir froh sein sollten das unsere Jugend lieber "schaufelt" anstatt zu "ballern". Komische Welt ??!


----------



## Siebengebirge (6. August 2011)

Werter speedball.Da sie offenbar mir der location vertraut sind,erlaube ich mir frecherweise sie auf den Boden der Realität zurückzuholen.Der ´Abfahrtsweg´beginnt ca. 300m vor dem Milchhäuschen. Ein illegaler Pfad ,geschaffen von bekannter Klientel.Die neu geschaffene Kurve mit Wall an der AEROSTAHL führt um Gesträuch herum.Es ist absolut unmöglich von oben aus zu sehen ob da Wanderer dahinter stehen.Man fährt(rast) ins ungewisse.(Haben solche Idioten einen Führerschein???) . Der weitere Verlauf des Weges( DER IM NEUEN WEGEPLAN NICHT MEHR AUFGEFÜHRT IST) ist eine Zufahrtsmöglichkeit für Einsatzfahrzeuge.Deswegen die Schranke unten an der Hauptstraße.Durch den Verbau mit Erdhügeln ist dies nicht mehr möglich.Im Übrigen ist in den letzten 15 Jahren eine stellenweise massive Verbreiterung und Abtragung zu verzeichnen .Bedingt durch Verschlammung des Karrenweges wurde zunehmend auf die Ränder ausgewichen,was die Verschlammung des eigentlichen Weges noch mehr begünstigte.Meines Wissens nach hat es in den letzten Jahren keinerlei Konfrontation mit dem zuständigen Beauftragten der Landschaftswacht vor Ort gegeben.Man darf gespannt sein ...


----------



## Mc Wade (6. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Werter speedball.Da sie offenbar mir der location vertraut sind,erlaube ich mir frecherweise sie auf den Boden der Realität zurückzuholen.Der ´Abfahrtsweg´beginnt ca. 300m vor dem Milchhäuschen. Ein illegaler Pfad ,geschaffen von bekannter Klientel.Die neu geschaffene Kurve mit Wall an der AEROSTAHL führt um Gesträuch herum.Es ist absolut unmöglich von oben aus zu sehen ob da Wanderer dahinter stehen.Man fährt(rast) ins ungewisse.(Haben solche Idioten einen Führerschein???) . Der weitere Verlauf des Weges( DER IM NEUEN WEGEPLAN NICHT MEHR AUFGEFÜHRT IST) ist eine Zufahrtsmöglichkeit für Einsatzfahrzeuge.Deswegen die Schranke unten an der Hauptstraße.Durch den Verbau mit Erdhügeln ist dies nicht mehr möglich.Im Übrigen ist in den letzten 15 Jahren eine stellenweise massive Verbreiterung und Abtragung zu verzeichnen .Bedingt durch Verschlammung des Karrenweges wurde zunehmend auf die Ränder ausgewichen,was die Verschlammung des eigentlichen Weges noch mehr begünstigte.Meines Wissens nach hat es in den letzten Jahren keinerlei Konfrontation mit dem zuständigen Beauftragten der Landschaftswacht vor Ort gegeben.Man darf gespannt sein ...



Hallo Herr Siebengebirge,
illegaler Pfad....was haben dann da Wanderer zu suchen 
Schön wäre es wenn wir alle ( Mountainbiker,Wanderer und sonstie Naturliebhaber ) vernünftig miteinander umgehen würden !
Haben Sie/Du in grauer Vorzeit keine Baumbude im Wald gebaut,oder ähnlich Verbotenes ( zu schnell gefahren, falsch geparkt ) getan, ein bisschen Verständniss für die anderen Waldnutzer täte da dem ein oder anderen gut zu Gesicht stehen !
Manchmal hilft auch ein freundliches Gespräch ....auf Augenhöhe !
Da lässt sich schon viel machen ohne gleich die Ordnungskeule rauszuholen!
Gruss
Wade


----------



## Siebengebirge (6. August 2011)

Werter Mc Wade ,ich erlaube mir ein Selbstzitierung: Meines Wissens nach hat es in den letzten Jahren keinerlei Konfrontation.... .Dies bezieht sich selbstverständlich auch auf den seit ewigen Jahren (...geduldeten???...) Pfad.Im übrigen führe ich viele freundliche Gespräche mit Menschen .Auch mit Bikern. Zwangsläufig.Und damit ist die Diskussion für mich beendet.Ich hoffe in beiderseitigem Einvernehmen dass wir uns unmissverständlich verstanden haben. Punkt.


----------



## Mc Wade (6. August 2011)

Rührt Euch !


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Ich hoffe in beiderseitigem Einvernehmen dass wir uns unmissverständlich verstanden haben. Punkt.



Na da bezweifle ich aber mal ganz stark, das sie im Einvernehmen unseren Standpunkt unmissverständlich verstanden haben ? Wie sie sich ja denken können fahren wir, oder sagen wir mal ich, gerne im Siebengebirge mit dem MTB umher. Das dies nicht immer auf den 2 Meter breiten "Autobahnen" passiert ist wohl kein Geheimnis. Das dies manchem Wanderer oder selbsternannten "Naturfreund" aufstößt kann ich noch vertragen, aber das uns ständig Vandalismus, Umweltzerstörung und schlechtes Benehmen unterstellt wird, nervt maßlos. Da sie aber mit ihrem "Wanderer Fettnapf" an der Ofenkaule fast bewiesen haben, das sie sich persönlich in ihrer Enfaltung gestört fühlen, nehme ich auch ihre "Feuerwehrzufahrt" nicht als Argument. Konnte mich selbst davon überzeugen und kann keinen tiefgreifenden Eingriff in unser Ökosystem feststellen ? Entweder durfte ich in meiner Kindheit zu oft zum spielen raus oder meine Mutter hat mich falsch erzogen ?? Jedenfalls bin ich froh mich in der Natur frei bewegen zu dürfen und das auch in Zukunft zu tun. Mit ein wenig mehr Tolleranz dürfte das auch weiterhin kein Problem sein !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2011)

spygirl schrieb:


> @Siebengebierge & Kalinka:
> 
> Ich finds zwar auch nicht gut wenn im Siebengebierge gebaut wird aber das was ihr hier macht ist auch zum :kotz:!
> Wieso sprecht ihr den Typen nicht an wenn ihr ihn gesehen habt? Stattdessen auf Vollspiesser machen und den 18jährigen!! (woher weisst du das?) bei sämtlichen Ämtern anschwärzen geht gar nicht. Armes Deutschland!



Ich meinte *mindestens* 18, denn er/sie/es fährt Auto. Kann man/frau missverstehen...muss man/frau aber nicht.
Ich habe ihn/sie/es nicht gesehen, sondern nur davon hier gelesen.
Die Einstellung: "nach mir die Sintflut, ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt" ohne Rücksicht auf das was sonst so auf Mutter Erde lebt, finde ich sch**ße. Wenn das spießig ist... dann bin ich gerne Spießerin. War ich dann wohl mit 18 auch schon.


[email protected] schrieb:


> ..Jedenfalls bin ich froh mich in der Natur frei bewegen zu dürfen und das auch in Zukunft zu tun. Mit ein wenig mehr Tolleranz dürfte das auch weiterhin kein Problem sein !!


Ja, das bin ich auch, aber ich bike lieber auf vorhandenen Wegen und buddele mir nicht neue für den bessseren Kick. Dafür ist es hier einfach zu eng besiedelt. Ich fahre noch gerne im 7Gebirge, sollte das dann wegen blödsinniger, illegaler Streckennbauten verboten werden, wäre das ärgerlich...woanders ist es aber auch schön!


----------



## Enrgy (6. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> sollte das dann wegen blödsinniger, illegaler Streckennbauten verboten werden, wäre das ärgerlich...woanders ist es aber auch *schon so*!!



Siehe Naturfreundetrail im Eifgental, dank unverbesserlicher Buddelidioten an der Eifgenburg wurde der nicht von der Buddelei betroffene Pfad kurzerhand auch gleich gesperrt 

Im Zusammenhang, wie der anonyme Siebengebirgs-Blockwart /:=) hier aufschlägt, kommen mir die immer häufiger in den openmtb GPS-Karten eingezeichneten "Xbk" Wege und Pfade ins Gedächtnis. Das scheint irgendwelchen MTB-Gegnern viel Spaß zu bereiten, diverse Trails und Wege (auch breite!) allerorten einfach mit dem "für Bike gesperrt"-Symbol zu versehen. Für mich ist das dann allerdings eher ein Hinweis, dort extra mal vorbeizufahren, weil sich da meist interessante Wege finden


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...ich bike lieber auf vorhandenen Wegen und buddele mir nicht neue für den bessseren Kick. Dafür ist es hier einfach zu eng besiedelt. Ich fahre noch gerne im 7Gebirge, sollte das dann wegen blödsinniger, illegaler Streckennbauten verboten werden, wäre das ärgerlich........[/COLOR]



Natürlich wäre das ärgerlich, aber wir reden hier nicht von eingeschleppten Metall, Holzpaletten oder Plastikmüll im Wald. Da werden vorhandene Materialien wie tote Holzstücke und Erde lediglich zu kleinen Hügeln angehäuft Wenn jetzt behauptet wird, das man einschneidende Eingriffe in die Natur vornimmt fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Autos von "Waldschützern", Anwohnern und Geschäftsleuten zu ihren Buden, fräsen hier dicke Furchen in die Wege und da kräht kein Hahn nach ?! Wir müssen uns einfach damit abfinden, das wir dort in keinster Weise geduldet sind. Das versucht man mit aberwitzigem Naturschutzdenken zu untermauern und die Nutzung der Natur auf dem Rad als unmoralisch zu stigmatisieren. Und das es hier zu eng ist, solltest du mal überdenken. Hier ist Platz für alle und jeden........man muss es nur wollen..............


----------



## Waschbaer (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Punkt1: DIES WIRD NICHT GEDULDET
> Punkt2: Ich werde Meldung erstatten beim Ordnungsamt,dem Amt für Denkmalpflege sowie der unteren Landschaftsbehörde.
> Punkt3: Die Kosten für künftige ´Rückbauten ´,die zu  veranlassen sind,werden den Urhebern auferlegt.



WEGGETRETEN!


----------



## Siebengebirge (7. August 2011)

Speedball,merken sie nicht mal ansatzweise ,dass sie mit´unserem Standpunkt´und ´wir sind nicht geduldet´ irgendwie allein dastehen? Es ist Ihresgleichen,denen die Konsequenzen zuzurechnen sind.Die alle zu tragen haben.Ich habe an keiner Stelle zum Ausdruck gebracht,dass alle Biker Rowdies sind.Wenn sie allen Ernstes behaupten,dass es in den letzten 15Jahren keine dramatisch sichtbaren Veränderungen gegeben hat,dann sollte sie in zwei gesunde Augen investieren.Von all den unabwendbaren (...) Dingen,die die Benutzung des Waldes durch verschiedene Interessensgruppen mit sich bringen ,war nie die Rede.Es geht hier einzig um Beitrag 1 dieses Threads,dass keine bewusst geplanten ,von Hand geschaffenen Veränderungen vorgenommen werden.Wenn sie das nicht akzeptiern können,dann solll es halt so sein.Kürzen wir die Sache ab und treffen uns morgen in Siegburg,Untere Landschaftsbehörde.Dort können sie ihr Anliegen vortragen.


----------



## Waschbaer (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Wenn sie allen Ernstes behaupten,dass es in den letzten 15Jahren keine dramatisch sichtbaren Veränderungen gegeben hat,dann sollte sie in zwei gesunde Augen investieren.



Dabei aber die Wahrheit nicht aus dem Blick verlieren. Das



Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Der ´Abfahrtsweg´beginnt ca. 300m vor dem Milchhäuschen. Ein illegaler Pfad ,geschaffen von bekannter Klientel.



ist nämlich schlichtweg Blödsinn. Den Pfad gibts schon so lange, da wusste man hierzulande noch nicht einmal, wie "Mountainbike" geschrieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebengebirge (7. August 2011)

An welcher Stelle habe ich namentlich behauptet von wem????? Können sie lesen und verstehen gleichzeitig???  Und was ändert das an der Tatsache ,dass dort (EIGENTLICH) niemand was verloren hat?


----------



## papa-free-rider (7. August 2011)

das sind wirklich die Probleme um die wir uns hier in Deutschland kümmern sollten!!!!
und nein speedball steht nicht alleine da mit seiner Meinung!
und wer hat schon montags zeit sich bei der "unteren"  Landschafts"schutzbehörde" einzufinden?
Rentner und die wichtigen Mitarbeiter der Behörde!!!


----------



## Waschbaer (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle habe ich namentlich behauptet von wem????? Können sie lesen und verstehen gleichzeitig???  Und was ändert das an der Tatsache ,dass dort (EIGENTLICH) niemand was verloren hat?



Also jetzt fang mal nicht an, mich für dumm zu verkaufen! Du schreibst doch selber von "Abfahrtsweg" der von "bekannter Klientel" geschaffen worden sei. Ist ja wohl klar, wem Du da was unterstellst.

Das Problem ist, dass Leute wie Du, die eigentlich berechtigte Bedenken vortragen, das meistens in einer Art tun, die jede zivilisierte und fruchtbare Diskussion von vorneherein im Keim erstickt - im Internet wie auf dem Trail. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Langenfelder (7. August 2011)

es lebe die Bürokratie

( ich geh jetzt Radfahren )


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> ....Wenn sie das nicht akzeptiern können,dann solll es halt so sein.Kürzen wir die Sache ab und treffen uns morgen in Siegburg,Untere Landschaftsbehörde.Dort können sie ihr Anliegen vortragen.



Das würde ihnen wohl gefallen ?! Wieso sollte ich dieses tun ? Ich habe hier weder "Trailbau" noch unsittliches Verhalten eingeräumt, sondern lediglich für mich festgestellt, das ich dort kein Problem sehe, außer ein paar Dreckhaufen. Ich fahre Rad "ohne" Schaufel oder Hilfsmittel ! Brauchen sie ein Opfer für ihren persönlichen Krieg gegen "ihre" Klientel ?? Welche Radfahrer sie "dulden" kann ich mir vorstellen..............allerdings sind nicht alle Menschen gleich, auch wenn sie das wohl gerne hätten !


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Und was ändert das an der Tatsache ,dass dort (EIGENTLICH) niemand was verloren hat?



Was hat dann ein @Siebengebirge dort zu suchen, außer zu beruflichen Zwecken?

Wenn der eine "illegale" den anderen ankackt, ist das ungefähr so, als ob einer mit 150kmh links durch eine Baustelle fährt und den anzeigt, der ihn rechts überholt.

Selbst wenn alle Biker aus dem 7GB vertrieben sind, werden dort immer noch Horden von Geocachern das Unterholz umpflügen. Viel Spaß in deren Foren beim Blockwartspielen!


----------



## papa-free-rider (7. August 2011)

der Herr der sieben Berge musste wohl wieder auf sein zimmer um seinen "Schatz" zu hüten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. August 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> es lebe die Bürokratie
> 
> ( ich geh jetzt Radfahren )


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> .........keine bewusst geplanten ,von Hand geschaffenen Veränderungen vorgenommen werden.....



Wie die allerdings die ganzen touristischen Snackbuden, Drachenfelsrestaurant, Milchhäuschen etc., "sauber" halten wollen, bleibt mir ein Rätsel ?? Und wo wir schon mal beim Milchhäuschen sind, wenn man mal menschliche Erosion sehen will, guckt man sich dort einfach um. Wie auch Löwenburg und Umgebung. Das spült aber Geld in die Kassen und wird geduldet. Scheinheilige Moral !!


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2011)

...streite dich nicht mit Idioten, sie schlagen dich mit Ihrer Erfahrung...

Sagte meine Oma immer. Mehr braucht man zu dem "Herrn" wohl nicht zu sagen. Diskussion fruchtlos.

Gruesse an die Normalos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2011)

Och, ich finds recht amüsant !! Gibt seinem Leben doch einen Sinn...........


----------



## spygirl (7. August 2011)

Ich dachte die schlimmsten Spießer sitzen in Süddeutschland, schade dass wir sie hier in unseren Behörden haben. 
Nehmen sie sich ein Beispiel an Freiburg Herr Siebengebierge. Hier wurde ein Trail extra für Biker GEBAUT. Damit ist Ruhe auf den Hauptwegen und alle sind glücklich! Dies wurde in ZUSAMMENARBEIT mit den Ämtern erreicht.
http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/

Und hier können sie nachlesen wie sich das ganze üble Bikerfolg verhält, dass die Wälder zerstört und Rentner übern haufen fährt.


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2011)

Jaja, der ach so weltoffene Rheinländer !! Ich bin selbst hier geboren und aufgewachsen, aber leider schon oft gegen den berühmten "Klüngel" verloren........da sollten wir dran arbeiten, dies ist aber nur bedingt möglich, weil in manchen Hirnen leider kein Platz mehr für "neues" vorhanden ist.......


----------



## Siebengebirge (7. August 2011)

spygirl schrieb:


> Dies wurde in ZUSAMMENARBEIT mit den Ämtern erreicht.
> 
> 
> .


Aha ,und nun nennen sie mir doch bitteschön Fakten,wann JEMALS ein Interessent oder ein Verein ein diesbezügliches Anliegen bei den zuständigen Stellen des Rhein Sieg Kreises hervorgebracht hat .Warum und wieso wurde dieses-wenn es jemals eins gegeben hat-abgelehnt??


----------



## papa-free-rider (7. August 2011)

Beteiligungsverfahren siebengebirge fällt mir da ein


----------



## Splash (7. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Speedball,merken sie nicht mal ansatzweise ,dass sie mit´unserem Standpunkt´und ´wir sind nicht geduldet´ irgendwie allein dastehen? Es ist Ihresgleichen,denen die Konsequenzen zuzurechnen sind.Die alle zu tragen haben.Ich habe an keiner Stelle zum Ausdruck gebracht,dass alle Biker Rowdies sind.
> ...
> Wenn sie das nicht akzeptiern können,dann solll es halt so sein.Kürzen wir die Sache ab und treffen uns morgen in Siegburg,Untere Landschaftsbehörde.Dort können sie ihr Anliegen vortragen.



Also wenn ich im Siebengebirge an Konflikte denke, so denke ich in erster Linie an Denunzianten, die mit Ihrer Blockwartmentalität Konflike dort herauf beschwören, wo keine da sind. In erster Linie entstehen solche Konflikte dort, wo einige Nutzergruppen meinen, etwas ohne Rücksicht auf Mitmenschen für sich in Anspruch zu nehmen. Ein wenig mehr Liberalität würde vielen unserer Mitmenschen gut stehen, dazu gehört sicherlich irgendwelche "Bauten", ganz sicher aber auch die Ausdünnung des Wegenetzes und Beanspruchung vieler schöner Wege für einzelne Nutzergruppen. Durch das neue Wegenetz werden IMHO eher Konflikte künstlich geschaffen anstatt zu gegenseitiger Rücksichtsnahme aufzurufen. Somit kann man auf wenig Akzeptanz hoffen und sollte sich an die eigene Nase fassen ...



Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Und was ändert das an der Tatsache ,dass dort (EIGENTLICH) niemand was verloren hat?



Was machen Sie denn dort? Wenn Sie dort auch nichts zu suchen haben, so werden Sie ganz sicher nichts bemerken. Oder beanspruchen Sie das Gebiet für sich und die Ihresgleichen allein?



Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Aha ,und nun nennen sie mir doch bitteschön Fakten,wann JEMALS ein Interessent oder ein Verein ein diesbezügliches Anliegen bei den zuständigen Stellen des Rhein Sieg Kreises hervorgebracht hat .Warum und wieso wurde dieses-wenn es jemals eins gegeben hat-abgelehnt??



Es wurden zahlreiche Eingaben im Rahmen des Eingabeverfahrens von einzelnen Bikern aber auch über die DIMB eingereicht, die im Rahmen des neuen Wegenetzes offensichtlich ignoriert wurden. Dort erkennt man auch, welche Lobby hier in erster Linie aktiv war und das Erfragen dessen, was anderen Nutzergruppen lieb wäre, lediglich Pharse ...

In dem Sinne - lasst uns allesamt die schöne Natur geniessen, jeder auf seine favorisierte Weise und gegenseitig Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf die "pragmatische" Lösung des Problems. Hier wird ja gerne mal zur Medizin gegriffen, die dann weit schlimmer ist als die eigentliche Krankheit. 

Zweimal wurden in Bonn Wander und Mtb Wege durch Blockade gesperrrt, für alle! Jedes Mal mußte schweres Gerät ran und es wurden jeweils mindestens fünft gesunde Bäume gefällt. Was nicht alles möglich ist im Sinne des Umweltschutzes...


----------



## NoJan (7. August 2011)

Beispielhafte Fotos, für den Grund der Empörung. Würde Laub oder etwas Erde drauf liegen, wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Die "Feuerwehr"-Zufahrt schaut aus wie immer, keine Veränderung. 




http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/cimg1229d.jpg/



Den Zusammenhang zwischen mindestens 18 Jahren und Auto ist übrigends das Beste am Thread


----------



## Splash (7. August 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf die "pragmatische" Lösung des Problems. Hier wird ja gerne mal zur Medizin gegriffen, die dann weit schlimmer ist als die eigentliche Krankheit.
> 
> Zweimal wurden in Bonn Wander und Mtb Wege durch Blockade gesperrrt, für alle! Jedes Mal mußte schweres Gerät ran und es wurden jeweils mindestens fünft gesunde Bäume gefällt. Was nicht alles möglich ist im Sinne des Umweltschutzes...



Kommt auch immer drauf an, was Du für selbsternannte Umweltschützer hast. Aus den Nationalpark-Debatten erinnere ich mich durchaus noch an Individuen, die am liebsten aus Umweltschutzgründen das Siebengebirge für Menschen sperren würden... 


Die Bilder zeugen aber schon davon, wie man aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten macht. Da ist das Schottern einiger Wanderwege ja schon schlimmer anzusehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. August 2011)

Mein Senf dazu: Es bedarf keiner aktiven Landschaftspflege durch Erbauung von Rampen, Kickern etc. Wer so was will, geht bitte in den Bikepark. Lasst die Natur so wie sie ist. 

Das bedeutet aber auch für die Wanderer und sonstige Siebengebirgsnutzer bitte den sonntäglichen Müll mitzunehmen (Taschentücher, Bonbonpapier) und den Wald einfach in Ruhe zu lassen. Da braucht es auch niemanden der mutwillig durch die Schonungen rennt (Geo Casher) oder 100erte von Bälgern denen keiner sagt, dass Äste abreißen auf die Dauer nicht gut ist.

Wenn alle was Rücksicht üben, sollte das doch bei der großen Fläche da oben kein Thema sein.

Und der Ton macht die Musik!


----------



## Siebengebirge (7. August 2011)

Zwergenwerfer,auch wenn sie als einer der wenigen wohl gerafft haben,worum es geht-und zwar nur um Beitrag eins-ändert dies nichts mehr daran,dass ich aufgrund der Reaktionen die sreenshots dieser Seiten morgen vorlegen werde.Inwieweit die absurden Reaktionen das Aufeinanderzugehen  seitens der Behörden in Zukunft fördern werden,entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.Mit Sicherheit werde ich mein ´tolerantes ´Verhältnis zu bikern im Naturpark Siebengebirge neu überdenken. Schönen Abend noch und gute Fahrt.


----------



## gerdu (7. August 2011)

Ehrlichgesagt finde ich's ziemlich unpassend sich einen Account in einem Mountainbikerforum zu besorgen um dort friedliebende Biker anzupöbeln, in einem der ersten Beiträge werden wir schon offen als Idioten beschimpft. Das würde ich übrigens lieber löschen, bevor ich das ganze irgendjemandem als Hinweis über böse Biker vorlege, sonst könnte ja irgendjemand auf die Idee kommen, dass bewusst Agressionen provoziert wurden.

Kann man sowas eigentlich nicht über die Bildzeitung oder von mir aus den Generalanzeiger Kleinanzeigenteil machen?

Ist "Siebengebirge" eigentlich der gleiche Mensch, der mit Militaryoutfit durchs Gebirge streift und alle Leute auf irgendwelches Fehlverhalten hinweist, ist nur eine Vermutung - oder liege ich da falsch? Dieser Militarymensch hat mir schon mal einen ziemlichen Schrecken eingejagt, ich war auf einem 3 m breiten Weg unterwegs und er hat sich wie ein Footballspieler vor eine Traileinfahrt gestellt - dachte der würde mich verprügeln wenn ich in Richtung des Trails komme - ich wollte da gar nicht hin. Ist das eigentlich offiziell von Landschaftsbehörde, Forstamt etc. gedeckt bzw. beauftragt, dass solche Agressoren durch die Gegend laufen (sorry, war jetzt off-topic).

Ich glaube ehrlichgesagt, dass niemand, der sich hier an der Diskussion beteilligt, überhaupt mit den Bauwerken zu tun hat. Dafür sind die meisten Forumsmitglieder zu DIMB orientiert, versuchen niemals irgendwelche Spuren zu hinterlassen etc. etc..
Was führt eigentlich überhaupt zur Annahme dass alle Biker dieser Welt in dieses Forum schauen? Ich kenne hier nur Leute, die niemals ausserhalb eines Bikeparks eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen würden, zu allen Leuten freundlich sind und einfach Ihre Freizeit genießen wollen.

Vielleicht wissen die Erbauer überhaupt noch nichts von der Diskussion hier?

Ach so, ich hab mich übrigens auch über die Bauwerke geärgert als ich sie beim Wandern gesehen habe - nicht wegen Eingriff in die Natur oder irgendwelcher anderer vorgeschobener Argumente, lediglich weil ja klar war, dass das ganze wieder nur Bikegegner auf den Plan bringt um Argumente gegen uns zu sammeln.

Allen einen schönen Abend,

Gerdu


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. August 2011)

Nach Inaugenscheinnahme der Bilder und nochmaliger Erinnerung der Örtlichkeit komme ich zu der vorsichtigen Einschätzung, dass die untere Landschaftsschutzbehörde dem nicht allzu viel Aufmerksamkeit beimessen wird.

Ich denke, die Beseitigung der Erosionsschäden durch Wanderer im Bereich Milchhäuschen/Löwenburg dürften angesichts der Geringfügigkeit der in Rede stehenden gestalterischen Maßnahmen vordringlicher sein.


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2011)

Herr Siebengebirge, haben sie jetzt ernsthaft erwartet hier den Kniefall aller Biker zu bekommen ? Dies ist ein Forum wo diskutiert wird. Das es verschiedene Meinungen gibt, dürfte aber selbst ihnen bewusst sein ? Hier hat keiner behauptet den Wald für sich zu beanspruchen und die Natur negativ zu beeinflussen. Das miteinander geht aber nur wenn beide Seiten bereit sind einen Kompromiss zu suchen. Dieser geht durch Drohungen ihrer Seite aber nach hinten los ! Und ich persönlich verbiete mir, meine "Meinungsfreiheit" als Beweismittel für irgendwelche Ämter zu benutzen..........Vorsicht der Herr ! Sonst drohe ich mal mit Konsequenzen................Der Dreck der hier geschaufelt wird stinkt nämlich langsam !


----------



## Siebengebirge (8. August 2011)

Speedball,seien sie versichert,dass ihrem letzten Beitrag besondere Aufmerksamkeit zuteil werden wird.Gerdu,wenn sie sich mit jenen Idioten identifizieren,die sich blind mit voller Geschwindigkeit in eine Kurve legen ,ohne jegliche Einsicht zu haben ob sich dahinter ein Mensch-Wanderer-Kind befindet,dann ist das ihr Ding.Aber verschonen sie mit ihren Ansichten gefälligst all jene zig Tausend Biker,für die sie hier nicht schreiben.Wenigstens die unzähligen,die mir auf meinen fast tagtäglichen Gängen seit Jahren begegnen,die ich seit Jahren von Angesicht kenne und mit denen ich immer einen freundlichen Austausch hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (8. August 2011)




----------



## Splash (8. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Gerdu,wenn sie sich mit jenen Idioten identifizieren,die sich blind mit voller Geschwindigkeit in eine Kurve legen ,ohne jegliche Einsicht zu haben ob sich dahinter ein Mensch-Wanderer-Kind befindet,



Ich für meinen Teil distanziere mich von diesen Personen genau so, wie von Denunzianten mit einer Blockwartmentalität, wie diese von "Siebengebirge" an den Tag gelegt wird. Rücksichtsnahme sollte von beiden Seiten eingefordert werden können, sowohl im Bezug auf Bergabfahrtgeschwindigkeit, als auch auf die Nutzungsmöglichkeiten schmaler Wege ...


----------



## Siebengebirge (8. August 2011)

Aha? Da sieh mal einer an.Und wenn sie nun noch die Lage vor Ort selbst in Augenschein genommen hätten dann wäre es evntl. möglich über dies und jenes ... zu disskutieren. Das eine Bild zeigt einen uralten Abraumhügel der etwas gerundet wurde,das andere einen -schwer zu sagen welchen bei der Aufnahme-kleinen Bau.Von der etwa 4mlangen ,1m breiten und etwa einen halben Meter hohen Rampe MITTEN auf dem Weg ist freilich kein Bild dabei.Kann auch nicht.Weil man die als solche jetzt nicht mehr erkennen würde.


----------



## bibbi1609 (8. August 2011)

Ohmann, armes Deutschland !!!
Dieses Hin und Her bringt keinem was. Dieser Herr Siebengebirge hat seine Meinung (und das nicht erst seit gestern) und will uns alle nur für BLÖD verkaufen !!
Soll er doch mit unseren schriftlichen Meinungen machen was er will, der ist so von seiner Meinung überzeugt, das ihn jede Andere Meinung eh in keiner Weise interessiert...!
Sie tun mir echt sehr Leid Herr 7 Gebirge!! 

Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, das es in den zuständigen Behörden noch Menschen gibt, die etwas ändern wollen und die die Rechte Beider Interessen wahren.


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Speedball,seien sie versichert,dass ihrem letzten Beitrag besondere Aufmerksamkeit zuteil werden wird.....



Fühlen sie sich ernsthaft bedroht !! Ich habe von Konsequenzen gesprochen, die mit Sicherheit weder körperlich noch unrechtlich sein werden. Ich glaube so langsam, das ihr persönlicher Krieg etwas aus dem Ruder läuft. Der einzige der hier andauernd persönlich wird, von Idioten spricht und in keinster Weise die richtigen Worte findet, sind sie ! "ICH HABE SIE NICHT BEDROHT", verstehen sie das doch !! Ich werde aber nicht akzeptieren das sie diese Plattform Anonym dazu nutzen, andere Meinungen bewusst einzuholen, um diese dann irgendwo als Beweismittel zu nutzen. Was wird denn hier überhaupt bewiesen ? Die einzigen Personen die ihnen ein Dorn im Auge sind, haben sich hier nicht zu Wort gemeldet und lediglich festgestellt, das es aus mancher Ansicht nicht nötig ist in solcher Form hier aufzutreten. DAS IST UNSERE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG !!! Was ist daran so kompliziert zu verdauen. Ihr versuch hier "pollternt" eine Lösung zu erreichen ist gescheitert ! Das sollten sie einsehen. Jetzt "DROHEN SIE" damit Auszüge......"ich kann mir denken welche"....... als Beweismittel zu nutzen. Was erwarten sie denn jetzt Ernsthaft für eine Reaktion............das wir alle zitternd die Stadt verlassen ??! Wir haben ebenso das Recht unsere Meinung zu vertreten und das wird hoffentlich auch so bleiben. Denn wir leben in einer Demokratie !!!


----------



## talybont (8. August 2011)

Kann der Admin diesen Thread nicht schliessen? Führt zu nichts und bringt nur  Magengeschwüre. Wer sich zoffen möchte bitte per PM.


----------



## Siebengebirge (8. August 2011)

Speedball,das einzige was hier aus dem Ruder läuft ist ein Großteil ihrer ´Beiträge´ ,die nicht Geringsten etwas mit dem Urprungsthema zu tun haben.Durch ständige Verleitungen weg von den Fakten.Habe ich Konflikte angeprangert auf dem Pfad bis zur geschaffenen Wallung vor der Aerostahl??? Haben sie bis jetzt nicht registriert dass ich bisher (fast) NIE irgendwelche Konflikte mit Bikern hatte.Sei es auf dem Pfad bis zur Aero oder auf dem weiterführenden Noch-weg ,der von Pottscheid kommend zur Straße hinunterführt?
Wenn sie glauben ich würde gezielt Beiträge sammeln,dann schauen sie mal an welcher Stelle ich eigentlich schon den Schlusspunkt setzen wollte.Abgesehen davon dass selbst diese Beiträge nicht beabsichtigt waren.Aber sie haben Recht,manchen ist nicht zu helfen,denn die befinden sich in einem persönlichen Krieg  . Oder es trifft jemanden so gewaltig,dass er eben laut bellt.Und tatsächlich Gehör findet.Oh Mann  ,aber hier geht es nicht um Lobbyismus.Nee ,bestimmt nicht.Immerhin sind ´ihre´Stimmen ja auch der Ansicht,dass die Geocacher das Unterholz durchwühlen.Im Falle eines Falles sollen die vielleicht besser vorher verschwinden,denn wenn ein Biker durch die Wildnis hämmert,dann stört das das Wild weniger.So ist sich jeder selbst der Nächste.


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2011)

Ich werde mit meinem Therapeuten darüber reden und gelobe Besserung. So kann das mit mir echt nicht weitergehen. Ich schäme mich und entschuldige mich bei allen Mitmenschen für meine dumme und arrogante Handlungsweise. Ich werde den Radsport in dieser Form an den Nagel hängen und mich der breiten Masse fügen..............sind Elektroräder im Siebengebirge erlaubt ?


----------



## WRadler (8. August 2011)

Die meisten angelegten "Hügelchen" integrieren sich ganz gut, abgesehen von der hellen Erde, die verwendet wurde.
Was ich aber auch für übertrieben halte, ist die ausgebaute Kurve.
Ich finde, einen schönen (& geschichtsträchtigen) Pfad in einem  Naturschutzgebiet sollte man nicht in einen Bikepark umbauen, das ist  hässlich und bringt nur Ärger.
Dass irgendjemand immer die Hälfte der Bauwerke kaputt macht, macht es auch nicht schöner.
 Den Spuren nach zu urteilen, nutzen die meisten Radler die Bauten überhaupt nicht, sondern fahren drum herum.


----------



## Siebengebirge (8. August 2011)

editiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebengebirge (8. August 2011)

Wradler,vielleicht wäre es einfach besser wenn dieser Mist gänzlich verschwindet,statt dass sich der Zerstörer(..) ständig nur aufs ´entschärfen ´beschränkt (BESCHRÄNKEN KANN). Wenn es darum geht umgestürzte Bäume wegzuziehn dann ist sich ein Biker nie zu schade dafür.In der Regel besser formuliert  . Sieht man angelegte Bauwerke ,für die man kein Verständnis hat,oder die zu Konflikten führen müssen,dann nimmt man sie lediglich zur Kenntnis.Weil sie stammen ja aus der eigenen Interessensgruppe.Und bevor hier wieder jemand Paras kriegt,dies ist kein perönlicher Angriff ,sondern nur ein Gedanke .
  Oder warum sonst wird sowas nicht mal hier unter euch disskutiert,wenn es doch-wie sich herausgestellt hat-schon geraume Zeit bekannt war?


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn alle Biker aus dem 7GB vertrieben sind, werden dort immer noch Horden von Geocachern das Unterholz umpflügen.


Es bleiben noch viele Waldnutzer. Ich verweise nur auf die Pilzsucher, Hunde die ein Reh hetzen, Kinder die immer 10m neben der Waldautobahn gehen wollen usw. Jeder von denen macht einen kleinen Einfluss auf den Zustand, alle zusammen sind ein Problem für den Wald. Daher gibt es einige Regeln, die aufgestellt worden sind. Nicht jeder befolgt sie bis zum letzten i-Tüpfelchen, da wird wohl jeder von anderen Interesssenvertretern die Augen zudrücken können. In der Beschreibung der Ofenkaulen werden die Regeln aber mit den Füssen getreten. Dies geht zu weit.

Mehr habe ich nicht aus dem OP von Siebengebirge nicht herausgelesen. Eventuelle Beleidigungen - wie in anderen Antworten dargestellt - habe ich nicht gesucht oder überlesen. Sie wären auch nicht passend. Im den Sinne unterstütze ich den Foristen Siebengebirge voll und ganz. Die nachfolgenden Droh-Orgien sind einfach nur peinlich.

Also: haltet Euch einfach an die Spielregeln, z.B. von der DIMB ins MTB-Deutsch übersetzt. Hier geht es im wesentlichen um die Regel 2: *Hinterlasse keine Spuren!*

-trekki


----------



## talybont (8. August 2011)

Herr Siebengebirge, Sie haben eine PM.


----------



## Siebengebirge (8. August 2011)

ebenfalls


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...Also: haltet Euch einfach an die Spielregeln, z.B. von der DIMB ins MTB-Deutsch übersetzt. Hier geht es im wesentlichen um die Regel 2: *Hinterlasse keine Spuren!...*


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> .......Hier geht es im wesentlichen um die Regel 2: *Hinterlasse keine Spuren!*



Und das diese peinlichst genau eingehalten werden kann man ja in diversen Fotoalben feststellen. Die Definition von _"Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden"_ geht da wohl auseinander......."eine Spur kann nur von einer Schaufel verursacht werden" fehlt da noch


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2011)

Gratuliere Siebengebirgle und Geschwindigkeitsball. Wann ist die Vermählung?


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2011)

Wenn wir uns über die Gütertrennung einig sind !


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2011)

Vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (8. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und das diese peinlichst genau eingehalten werden kann man ja in diversen Fotoalben feststellen.


Ich gehe mal von Ironie aus.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Definition von _"Blockierbremsungen begünstigen die Bodenerosion und verursachen Wegeschäden"_ geht da wohl auseinander......."eine Spur kann nur von einer Schaufel verursacht werden" fehlt da noch


Nein.
Ich meinte schon jede Art von Spuren, auch die Blockierbremse. Dem TE geht es um die Spuren einer Schaufel, die Spuren einer fahrtechnischen Niete sind genau so beurteilen.

-trekki


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2011)

Von dir kann man bestimmt noch viel lernen.........z.B. einen unbefestigten Wurzeltrail mit deutlichen Bremsspuren zu vermeiden, der in deinem Album zu sehen ist und dementsprechend nur "Nieten" vorbehalten ist....... Ironie kann ich da weniger erkennen......


----------



## papa-free-rider (8. August 2011)

@speedball



manche scheinen durch ihre Überheblichkeit mit samt ihres bikes abzuheben - so kann man auch keine spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Trekki (8. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Von dir kann man bestimmt noch viel lernen.........z.B. einen unbefestigten Wurzeltrail mit deutlichen Bremsspuren zu vermeiden, der in deinem Album zu sehen ist und dementsprechend nur "Nieten" vorbehalten ist....... Ironie kann ich da weniger erkennen......


Du hast Recht: auf den Fotos sind deutliche Bremsspuren zu erkennen. 



Insbesondere am Ausgang von diesem Trail war schon viel Gerümpel vom Bremsen zu erkennen. Darüber haben wir bei der Tour auch gesprochen - macht natürlich den Schaden nicht weg. Hier sehe ich aber Abstufungen zwischen vorsätzlich (mit den Spaten in den Wald laufen) und fahrlässig (eine Strecke fahren, die die eigene Fahrtechnik übersteigt). Auf den Fotos ist auch zu sehen, wie die Bremsspuren vermieden werden. Die Lösung ist recht simpel:





-trekki


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. August 2011)

Was für ein Fred. 

... ohne Worte ....

http://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/rechtsgrundlagen/grundgesetz/gg_01.html


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

DANKE.....lese ich mir im Urlaub mal durch ! Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, ist hoffentlich das Siebengebirge noch an seinem Ort und nicht zur touristischen Betonwüste mutiert.........Platz wäre ja noch reichlich vorhanden ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shinji_rei (9. August 2011)

vorallem wenn der nächste dann doch über die gerade "geschonte" Stelle fährt.  0_o


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

Naja, oder mit "Cleats" da runter latschen ? Es ist halt schwer die eigenen Regeln einzuhalten, aber recht einfach andere zu verurteilen.........manch selbsternannten Saubermännern fehlt vor lauter "Selbstdisziplin" halt der Durchblick ! Das ist ja auch grundlegend unser Problem. Hier den Diener machen und unterwegs alle guten Vorsätze vergessen. Bringt der Sport ja auch mit sich. Allerdings sollte man dann hier nicht so den Bagger aufreißen.............


----------



## Mc Wade (9. August 2011)

Der Aggressor, war doch ein ganz anderer 

Kann hier in diesem Threat eigentlich keinen erkennen, der im Wald oder eben SG über die Strenge schlägt.
Alle haben sich vom Trailbau distanziert, vorhandene Pfade zu nutzen, macht hier glaub ich jeder und ist auch nicht über die Maße schädlich.
Jeder von uns hatte schon mal ne blockierende Bremse, auch nach langjähriger Fahrpraxis kann sich da kaum jemand von freimachen !
So wie mir der Urheber dieses Fred´s vorkommt, gehts ihm nicht wirklich nur um den Bunkertrail .... er hat nen grundsätzliches Problem..... man lese sich nur mal seine ersten Beiträge durch....mit diesen martialischen Formulierungen will er nicht wirklich einen Konsens. 
Im Übrigen...warum gibt er sich nicht mal zu erkennen, kann doch mal sagen welche Position er inne hat... wer ist er denn... einfach nur ein Unruhestifter ?!


----------



## Splash (9. August 2011)

Ich habe irgendwie die Vermutung, dass man uns Bikern so leicht einen einschenken kann, da es schlicht und ergreifend so einfach ist, uns gegeneinander aufzubringen. Statt mal die Themen zu adressieren, wo man ungerechtfertigt gegen uns Biker schiesst, zerfleischen wir uns gegenseitig ...

Lasst uns noch so ein paar Trolle a la "Siebengebirge" hier rein holen, dann wird es sicher spannend. Ich hol´ schon mal Popcorn ...


----------



## ultra2 (9. August 2011)

shinji_rei schrieb:


> vorallem wenn der nächste dann doch über die gerade "geschonte" Stelle fährt.  0_o



Ich frage mich gerade, wie blöd muß man sein, um solchen Pfosten wie dem Threadersteller noch Futter zu geben?


----------



## Siebengebirge (9. August 2011)

Genauuu das ist es,genauso,Splash.Aber sehen sie es mir bitte nach wenn ich mich nicht an der neu hinzugebrachten Schlammschlacht beteiligen werde. Mir würde übel bei dem Anblick wenn jemand drunterein ab und zu in die Popcorntüte.. NEE DANKE


----------



## Siebengebirge (9. August 2011)

Ultra,ich brauche nicht solche Bilder um von der Wirklichkeit zu wissen.Sie wurden eingebracht von anderer Seite. Und spielten hier ursprünglich keine Rolle.Aber danke für die Kenntnisnahme.Es zeigt irgendwie schon,dass sie sich schon mal Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## Siebengebirge (9. August 2011)

Ganz Recht McWade, ein bikerfeindlicher Unruhestifter.Das ist doch mittlerweile wohl absolut eindeutig.Kein Beamter vom Schreibtisch.Nix.Ein Niemand.Dabei fällt mir ein,dass solche von ihnen erhofften Positionsträger sich nicht in anonymen Foren tummeln.Und die Untersten in der Hierarchie,die weisungsgebundenen ehrenamtlichen vor Ort,die werden sie hier auch nicht finden.Denen ist es untersagt .Im übrigen revidier ich meinen Beitrag Nr.9 .Ich habe KEINE KENNTNIS davon.Wenn man aus diesem herausliest,das der Naturparkwächter all die Jahre das Treiben geduldet hat,und so noch eine Mitschuld an den neuerlichen Auswüchsen trägt,dann tut es mir sehr leid.Sicher wäre sich eine nicht unbedeutende Klientel hier nicht mal zu schade dafür noch einen draufzusetzen.Sie würden mit Sicherheit beschwören,dass er hin und wieder umgestürztes Holz von dem Pfad entfernt hat.Der nachfolgende Ersatzmann ,der sich der Gegend annehmen würde,wird seinen Auftrag gewissenhafter durchführen.Das kann ich ihnen versichern.Ich kenne genügend,die in den Startlöchern stehen.Viel Spaß weiterhin beim ausschlachten.


----------



## Mc Wade (9. August 2011)

Siebengebirge schrieb:


> Ganz Recht McWade, ein bikerfeindlicher Unruhestifter.Das ist doch mittlerweile wohl absolut eindeutig.Kein Beamter vom Schreibtisch.Nix.Ein Niemand.Dabei fällt mir ein,dass solche von ihnen erhofften Positionsträger sich nicht in anonymen Foren tummeln.Und die Untersten in der Hierarchie,die weisungsgebundenen ehrenamtlichen vor Ort,die werden sie hier auch nicht finden.Denen ist es untersagt .Im übrigen revidier ich meinen Beitrag Nr.9 .Ich habe KEINE KENNTNIS davon.Wenn man aus diesem herausliest,das der Naturparkwächter all die Jahre das Treiben geduldet hat,und so noch eine Mitschuld an den neuerlichen Auswüchsen trägt,dann tut es mir sehr leid.Sicher wäre sich eine nicht unbedeutende Klientel hier nicht mal zu schade dafür noch einen draufzusetzen.Sie würden mit Sicherheit beschwören,dass er hin und wieder umgestürztes Holz von dem Pfad entfernt hat.Der nachfolgende Ersatzmann ,der sich der Gegend annehmen würde,wird seinen Auftrag gewissenhafter durchführen.Das kann ich ihnen versichern.Ich kenne genügend,die in den Startlöchern stehen.Viel Spaß weiterhin beim ausschlachten.



Die Fraktion der ewig gestrigen - Münztelefonnutzer !
Meine Diskussion mit ihnen ist beendet .....
PUNKT


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

Also kommen wir zu dem Schluss, das Herr Siebengebirge einfach nur unsägliche Langeweile hat, durch die Wälder streift, Gefahren für andere sichtet, diese gegebenenfalls entschärft oder beurteilt, das ganze mit unglaublicher Wut im Bauch den zuständigen Behörden meldet, diesbezüglich in Foren nach den Verursachen sucht bzw. diesen Konsequenzen androht und das ganze dann aber in Folge einer Auseinandersetzung als üblen Machtkampf einer "Klientel" sieht, die absolut uneinsichtig gegenüber seinen Idealen steht ??! Nicht zu vergessen die folgende Diskussion als Beweismittel für irgendwelche Ämter zu nutzen.........schon mal über ein Ehrenamt nachgedacht ?


Und ja, auch ich würde mir einen Zusammenhalt aller Biker wünschen !!!!
Aber mir schwillt der Kamm, wenn hier ewig vor einer absoluten Disziplin ermahnt wird und die Realität oft ganz anders aussieht. Alles ab 100mm Federweg wird nicht "nur" auf Waldautobahnen genutzt ? Da komm ich mir für Blöd verkauft..........deshalb fällt es mir schwer einen "vernünftigen" Austausch zu führen. Wer da nicht ehrlich bleibt, hat von mir keinen Kniefall zu erwarten. Ich habe hier offen und ehrlich meinen Standpunkt preisgegeben, da stehe ich zu und möchte deshalb nicht als ungezogener Waldrowdie hingestellt werden..........Punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebengebirge (9. August 2011)

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend unfassbar  
An die PM-Verfasser : Ich seh es ein.
Punkt


----------



## Splash (9. August 2011)

Im Osten vor der Wende nannte man solche Personen wie Herrn Siebengebirge doch Blockwart oder?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. August 2011)

ist jetzt gut


----------



## on any sunday (9. August 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Im Osten vor der Wende nannte man solche Personen wie Herrn Siebengebirge doch Blockwart oder?



Der Begriff ist eher aus der Vorgängerdiktatur. Ich bin auch dafür, das hier einer mal abschließt, was Fruchtbares wird es hier nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Siebengebirge (9. August 2011)

Die Hoffnung das hier mal jemand abschliesst oder eingreift habe ich auch nicht mehr.Eine diesbezügliche Nachricht an die Administration ,um weiteren Schaden von der Bikerszene abzuwenden,blieb ungehört.Mittlerweile ist alles längst bei Google gelistet. Einfach so wie gewisse Institutionen  mal ein Brennpunktschlagwort wie Ofenkaulen eingeben-Ergebnisse der letzten Woche-und dieser Thread hier ist ganz oben auf Platz eins.Mit 99prozentiger Sicherheit in Papierform zu den Akten gelegt,auf dass wieder mal ein Bikerinteressent einen Antrag stellt.Weit über 2000 Ansichten,fast 80 Beiträge.0 Ergebnisse  .Ich für meinen Teil beantrage nun die Löschung meines Accounts.Viel Spass noch in Wald und Flur.


----------



## papa-free-rider (9. August 2011)

mir fehlen die Worte!
man sollte sich mal Vorort treffen dann könnte man mal die sache zum abschluss bringen


----------

